# Outdoor Ranges...



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Does anyone know of any outdoor ranges in central NC...?


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I think there is one in Rowan Co. (south and west of Winston-Salem) but you have to be a member to use the range. See Rowan County Wildlife Assoc. -704 455-4720.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Range One in Bunnlevel, or whatever the town is called.


----------



## kontreren (Jan 2, 2007)

There is an outdoor range in Pinehurst, but you have to join for a year there as well.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Range One in Bunnlevel, or whatever the town is called.


They are closing in August, don't know if they have a buyer.

I just found a Gun Club in Wayne County. On 581 S. near Seymour Johnson AFB (the planes fly over head). They've been open since Sept. '05, first I've heard of them was today. This is the shortest drive for me of any rifle range in the area! Funny too, 'cause I used to live about 1-1/2 miles away from where they are, I moved in '02.

http://encgc.com/

google map Takes a while to load...

They have 100 yd. rifle, covered 25 yd pistol with cable target holders and a second pistol bay with plates, poppers and a mover. Plans are to add another pistol bay for classes. Yearly and monthly memberships, don't know if they have daily or not.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh dang! Thanks for letting me know! I've been telling customers looking for outdoor ranges about them! I'll have to look into the one you mentioned, too. Not sure I want a yearly or monthly pass, though, seeing as how it's an hour from me and I can't see me using up the gas to get down there enough to justify it. But once in a while I may head down.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just found out that Range 1 has finally changed ownership.

It is now know as:

Range 37 Public Shooting Range and Gun Club

http://www.range37.com/contact.html


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Just found out that Range 1 has finally changed ownership.
> 
> It is now know as:
> 
> ...


Ohhh, that One Day Carbine Proficiency Course looks good!


----------

